# Oh so close to a my first 33' card cut



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Everyone was busing doing stuff around here, so I decided to try a Card Cut on camera before the sun went down.

33', TBG 3/4" to 5/8" tapers, SimpleShot Torque, 3/8" steel, bedtime Sriracha shirt and my knickers. I wasn't sure how far it cut through when I walked up, buy my heart sank when I saw it wasn't a through and through.

I guess I'll try again. :banghead:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting Bruce....... that's way better than I could probably do...I'd most likely end up with seven years of bad luck...lol...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cool shirt too!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Move the card so the clamp is closer to the front edge of the card and get your shot placement more to the center of the card . You're there . Hitting the edge of a playing card with a slingshot is a win .


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Good stuff man, u got this for sure. Just be careful once u get your cut it can get addicting lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I figured my setup wasn't optimal and I was just kind of winging it. I'm not even sure if these cards are good for it either, but they were in the house.

I'll regroup and try again with the card placement adjustment.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good shooting, Bruce!

Wear that shirt on your next try.

It's a hot one!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good by me. I couldn't see it from there much less hit it. I see a clean through-N-through in your near future.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sooo close :thumbsup:


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

You a good shooter Bruce. Was tryin to get a glimpse of that catch box! I like it. Mine is made out of a slim Jim Recycling can hanging from a bird cage stand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That counts in my book!! Great shot!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shot Bruce! Soooooo close!! But still you hit the edge of a playing card!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Bruce,

Great to see you're so close to this card cut to be completed! Some cards "likes" to be clamped heavy like in a vise (my preference). Some works with a slight cant towards the shooter. You have enough force already, but as I see the video you can still shorten the bands to get more power. Rusted steel balls also catch the edge of the card. And as Treefork was told, go to the center. If high, forces will be altered, if low the card is stronger and eats up momentum of the ball.

Fingers crossed my friend!

Have a nice weekend,

Mark


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Good shooting !!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. With all the advice and a nice day, I was able to try again....new thread and video coming.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There ya go !


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

That's it! Congrats! :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

brucered said:


> Thanks everyone. With all the advice and a nice day, I was able to try again....new thread and video coming.


 :headbang:


----------

